
The Althttpd Webserver - dmux
https://sqlite.org/docsrc/doc/trunk/misc/althttpd.md
======
dmux
I came across a reference to Althttpd while reading through some of the Fossil
[0] documentation. I'm always amazed at how robust and simple SQLite and its
related technologies are.

From the page:

> As of 2018, the althttpd instance for sqlite.org answers about 500,000 HTTP
> requests per day (about 5 or 6 per second) delivering about 50GB of content
> per day (about 4.6 megabits/second) on a $40/month Linode. The load average
> on this machine normally stays around 0.1 or 0.2. About 19% of the HTTP
> requests are CGI to various Fossil source-code repositories.

[0] [http://fossil-scm.org/home/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki](http://fossil-
scm.org/home/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki)

